# Egg sharing



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, I'm very tentatively looking at all my options at the moment and just wondered whether any of you single ladies have had experience of egg sharing with donor sperm?

The UK clinics I've looked at seem to offer free or much cheaper than normal IVF treatment, but the price of donor sperm seems to be quite high.  Would you be able to import sperm from another country or would the UK clinics not accept this?  Do any foreign clinics have egg sharing schemes?

Thanks x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Matilda - and welcome 

I am currently doing an egg share cycle with donor sperm at a UK clinic.

As to whether you can import sperm from abroad for use here, there are two main issues

a) if your clinic will do this (seems to vary, but lots do)

b) to have treatment with donor sperm in the UK the donor must have had adequate screening (which most sperm banks abroad do anyway) but also be ID release (i.e. the donor is willing to be known when any resultant child reaches 18yrs - if the child wishes) to comply with HFEA guidelines.

I imported sperm from an American company Xytex (www.xytex.com) who were very helpful. But know that others on here have used other companies (sorry can't remember their names, but am sure someone else will come along soon).

Wishing you well on your journey, Krissi xxx

/links


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

PS the egg share forum also has lots of useful info (check out the section on egg share basics) - though most of the ladies there are part of a couple - but all very friendly

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=15.0

Krissi x


----------



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks krissi.  Do you mind me asking what clinic you're with?  Did you end up importing the sperm because it worked out cheaper or were there other reasons?

Sorry for the nosiness!  Hope all goes well with your forthcoming treatment x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Matilda

Thanks for the well wishes   .

I am with Bourne Hall Clinic in Colchester (and they are a truely amazing and lovely team if you live in this direction). Treatment is completely free except for cost of donor sperm and cost of blastocyst culture (ie taking embryos to day 5 instead of a day 3 transfer) if you egg share here.

They suggested using Xytex due to long waiting lists for donor sperm and they had found the quality of samples and care by the company to be good.

Feel free to ask any questions here or pm me

Love Krissi x


----------



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm in the North West so would ideally be looking for clinics up here, I've looked on the CARE Manchester site and will look around the others too.

I suppose this is a question I should post in another thread too, but I was wondering what everyone's thoughts on IVF vs IUI are?  From what I've seen, there seems to be quite a low chance of success for IUI, although it's cheaper and a lot less intrusive than IVF.  Would a clinic allow someone with no known fertility problems to go straight for IVF or is there strict guidance that you should go for IUI first?


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Matilda.

Ive just finished an egg sharing cycle with Care.  I cannot praise them highly enough.  I imported sperm from ESB as otherwise there was a 4 months wait for the clinic's donor sperm.  It made things quicker though a little more expensive.  Ive had IUIs abroad but personally IVF abroad was not for me.  I felt I needed to be near home and be clearly led by a clinic.

Ive egg shared at a London Clinic (pm me if you want the details) and it is a clinic I wouldn't recommend.  I personally didn't think they had a real interest in the egg sharer's needs.

Find a clinic near to home as you will be going back and forth a lot!

Make sure you really think through the consequences of sharing - eg how would you feel if the recipient was pregnant but not you??

Im glad I shared and would do it again if I needed to.

Bambiboo x


----------



## broody23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hope you don't mind me asking.

How much did it cost to import sperm from ESB? 

Broody xxx


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi

I think it was approx £250 (ish) per vial of known donor sperm (has to be known to import to UK), £1000 for a "pregnancy slot" and I think £150 for shipping.  Check their website to double check as Im going by memory which is shocking!!  You also have to pay £85 to register in order to view profiles and order.  They are very helpful on the phone and my sperm arrived at the clinic within about a week.  You can only ship to a clinic, not to your home as you can in USA (I believe).

Google "European sperm bank" and you can check the figures.

xx


----------



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks bambiboo.  What's a "pregnancy slot"? x


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

In my vague layman's terms(!!!), a pregnancy slot is a £1000 which you have to pay to UK government via the sperm bank.  Not sure what its for but you only pay it once (unless you change donor).

Hope it helps x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

pregnancy slot is to ensure that the donor does not end up creating more than 10 pregnancies/families because this is the UK restriction per sperm donor (no such restrictions in US where donors can in theory father dozens of children)
not all sperm banks charge this so shop around because it does add a significant amount to the overall cost
as far as I am aware this  money goes direct to the sperm bank not the UK govt (there is an HFEA fee per tx cycle of ca £100 but otherwise no money goes to govt)
assume ESB charges this fee to make up for potential lost income from a donor - ie they can't sell as much of his sperm in uk due to 10 pregnancy limit.....


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

There you go - knew someone would come up with better explanation!!!  Thanks Suity!


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Also just remembered - you get a percentage of the pregnancy slot back if you are not successful.  I think it was 75%.


----------



## Teela (Jun 7, 2009)

Do you really? Wow that's interesting as I was not successful with my ESB purchase but don't remember them mentioning that!
I will have to do some digging!
Any info greatly appreciated girls


Teela
x


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Gosh Im sure Im right!!! Thats what the lady on the phone told me anyway!  Makes sense that you do given what Suity said as you are not using up one of the ten pregnancies so they can sell him again!

Be nice for you to get the money back x x


----------



## Teela (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes definitely would be nice at the moment  Especially after getting back from Brno!

I have gone back over my contract and its not written in there, if you recall where you heard let me know.
I brought mine in 2009.

thanks
Teela
x


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Teela

Ive gone back through my emails and I specifically asked them about a refund if not successful. I got the email below back:

Hi XXXX

Yes, we refund 75% of the price provided your clinic confirms that you have not been successful in becoming pregnant.

Regards
Janne 

If you want I can pm you the email address of the lady who emailed me that and if needed forward you my email. I don't suppose its a new thing.

Hope it helps.

Bambiboo x


----------



## Teela (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Bambiboo,

I have emailed the lady I was in contact with as I kept all the mails   

I will let you know if I need yours depending on if she comes back to me! I cycled with Care with
the vials I bought from them so should be no problem proving I did not attain a pregnancy.

thanks again hun
Teela
x


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

You are welcome.  You can spend the money on baby clothes after this cycle!

xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hello


Just to add I did get a 75% refund on my 1st donor from ESB as I didn't get pregnant and had used all the vials. I switched donors so got refund on number one of 750E and then paid again 1000E for the new one!


xx


----------

